# You "Can" go back although things are different.......



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Rode 26"ers back in the day (2000's), then went AWOL for 15yrs but returned last season to the 2003 Jamis XLT (updated tires, 140mm Fork, larger front rotor).
After 1.5yrs on the Jamis I picked up a 2021 SJ Comp in June and put the Jamis away.
So after 80 outings (approx 90hrs @ 1000mi) on the SJ I decided to get out the old Jamis today for a wet slippery ride (just cleaned the SJ a few days ago).
initially the Jamis felt weird being so low and set back, but super agile. Within the first few miles It felt "normal" again.
Overall I felt I wasn't much slower (considering the conditions) but noted these differences.

1) Newer 29'er wheels roll better over the rough however the Jamis suspension (same travel as SJ) seemed to compensates for that at slow speed. At higher speed the newer 29er handles the hits much better. .
2) Steering is far more agile on the Jamis due to of course the smaller wheels, steeper HTA and shorter bars.
3) On steep climbs I could feel the front lifting a little (had to move forward on the seat) which is something I had forgotten all about as that's not necessary on the SJ
4) Suspension on the SJ is a perfect balance of plushness vs anti-squat whereas the Jamis, even when locked out still bobs considerably.
5) On slippery terrain I actually liked the Jamis for the fact that it's lower to the ground and I felt I wouldn't fall as hard (weird but true). I'm sure however that I'm moving faster on the SJ which makes a difference also.

Overall I'm ok on either, but the newer 29'er is faster, more stable at speed and also climbs way better all the while weighing about the same.
I will say this though. The Jamis (mine is 2003 before the lawsuit) was a hellava bike (in it's day), and If mine were in better condition (bearings, gears, Etc) I'd be tempted to "mullet" it as the 2006 Fox 140RL should handle a 27.5 X 2.3 tire.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, that front end lifting was so bad on those older bikes. They'd just try to launch like the space-shuttle on any steep incline with more than about 3" of front travel.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought my daughter that exact SJ Comp this year. It’s effin killer. I want one myself. Excellent component spec. All killer. No filler.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

I just got back into the game after 12 plus years off. Purchased a 29’er. Took a few rides to get used to the larger wheels but I’m loving the 29’s and newer geometries that bikes have now. I honestly haven’t looked back although I used to have a ton of fun on 26”. I‘m on a Chameleon HT now but I forsee purchasing a Stumpy next year. Pretty much the best bang for the buck as far as trail bikes go.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I got back into MTB riding after about a decade away. I have made a couple of upgrades to my '07 Chumba, like wider rims and a 1x11 setup, but I also have a Chinese 29"/27.5"+ frame in transit. It'll be interesting to compare the two once I get the new bike built.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

I went from this to that:


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Jamis bikes were cool back in the day. Too bad they lost their way.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, that front end lifting was so bad on those older bikes. They'd just try to launch like the space-shuttle on any steep incline with more than about 3" of front travel.


<<<<_TALAS has entered the chat_…>>>>


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

C Smasher said:


> Jamis bikes were cool back in the day. Too bad they lost their way.


Agreed.
When looking at the newer offereings I was floored at how little and how expensive Jamis was compared to the others


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

rideit said:


> <<<<_TALAS has entered the chat_…>>>>


My first Jamis (2001 Dakar Comp) came with a Psylo 80 - 125mm. Main issue with those was it took too long for adjustment so no one used it.


----------

